# Ankle pain when riding



## eodonnell (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi guys!
So, I have noticed recently that when I ride, my right ankle gets quite painful. I first noticed about a month ago, and it has been happening since. It happens more when I ride with a twist/wrap in my stirrup, but it still happens without one also. I have been told by a doctor that I'm hyper mobile in my ankles, but if that is the cause, then why doesn't it happen in the other ankle as well? I have been riding for as long as I remember, and it has never happened before.

I bought some support bandages not long ago, and they have helped alleviate the pain slightly, but not fully. If anyone has any ideas as to what it may be, or any suggestions on how to prevent it, I'd be grateful to hear them! 

Thanks!


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

You may be unconsciously laying too much weight into one stirrup. This is what seems to aggravate my ankle pain. I noticed when things start to hurt it's sometimes best to start from the toes up and reevaluate position. 

My ankles also tend to supinate so you may want to check that you aren't doing that either.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

agree with ueven weight and if i turn my ankle in, it kills me


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I find, when I ride in my muck boots (which are slightly too big), I get ankle pain. But when I ride in my tall english boots, which are more stiffer and offer more ankle support, I'm in better shape.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I had ankle pain until I switched to EZ ride stirrups. Now I can ride for hours (literally) and still be able to walk afterwards.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi, are you riding with your stirrup straps set short (jumping), medium or long (dressage) for your leg length? The longer the stirrup straps, the less ankle issues generally.

Are you always in the same saddle on the same horse, or does this happen with every horse and saddle? If it's one saddle and horse, have a look at whether your saddle and / or horse is asymmetrical. My gelding was asymmetrical and until his saddle was matched to him and especially adjusted, I was forever sliding to the right on him and could not work out why - not a problem I had with other horses.

Offset stirrups can help with ankle problems. They raise the outside of the foot and give you naturally closer leg contact to the horse.

Also, have you injured the leg, not necessarily the ankle, at some point?


----------



## eodonnell (Apr 15, 2014)

SueC said:


> Hi, are you riding with your stirrup straps set short (jumping), medium or long (dressage) for your leg length? The longer the stirrup straps, the less ankle issues generally.
> 
> Are you always in the same saddle on the same horse, or does this happen with every horse and saddle? If it's one saddle and horse, have a look at whether your saddle and / or horse is asymmetrical. My gelding was asymmetrical and until his saddle was matched to him and especially adjusted, I was forever sliding to the right on him and could not work out why - not a problem I had with other horses.
> 
> ...


I prefer to ride with my stirrups longer. I am at a riding school, so I don't really ride the same horse a lot. The pain is pretty much anything I ride, so I don't think it is anything to do with equipment. I have never injured the leg, and have never experienced this type of problem whilst riding before. I was told that I should consider wearing support bandages, and they do seem to ease the pain a bit, but it is definitely still there.


----------

